# OMG!!! MG34 and Main Barrel SOUND and LIGHTS!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Please excuse my giddyness :tongue:

Just watch...you'll understand LOL 

The mini gun will be on a mini servo and will be moved left to right at will while firing or just
to move it. Pretty nifty huh? I was so afraid to hook all this up....the Spektrum DX6 transmitter
was used and I never tried it till lately.....This is soooo! cool and at a fraction of what
most RC tankers spend to get great sound and action for a 1/6th scale tank....this same set up
can be used with any scale RC vehicle or even to spice up a static model.

RC Tank MG34 CLARK TK22 - YouTube


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! I'm having a blast ( no pun intended ) :freak:

I want to do a Sherman next and make it Odd Ball's Tank...I think I
have seen a resin figure in 1/16th scale of Odd Ball.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

You may have to register for this site, but the build images for the 1/16th scale Oddball's Sherman are great!

I've linked to the last post on the final page:

http://www.rctankwarfare.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=74585#p74585


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The workmanship on the Oddball Sherman is very good BUT its grossly inaccurate. It's a shame to put so much work into a model and make it nearly 100% WRONG. If you want to model the Oddball tank, do not use that model as a guide. 

The movie tank was a Yugoslav army M4A3 75mm tank with VVSS suspension. The tank was upgunned with a 76mm gun. Some people mistake this for a Firefly but its just a post-War modification.

The model here uses the Tamiya M4 105mm howitzer tank with late type HVSS suspension. The wheels, tracks, hull rear and engine deck are toally incorrect for Oddball's M4A3. It looks like some work was done to the turret to back date it to the normal gun tank type, but the funny bowl shaped mount for the .50 cal MG is only used on the howitzer tank, as the mount was designed to fit over the howitzer's second turret fan housing.

At one time Formations Models had a resin 1/35 conversion to make the KH Sherman using the older Tamiya M4A3. Even using a stock M4A3 kit to start with, the conversion provided pretty much 75% of new tank to replace the kit parts with. It's a lot of work to make an accurate model of the movie tank.


----------

